# quick xfs_repair question

## njcwotx

im running xfs_repair on a 2TB volume.  It listed on bad block #256, and says it repaired it but as it goes through the phases it keeps scrolling through lines like this...

.

.

.

        - agno = 235

        - agno = 236

        - agno = 237

        - agno = 238

        - agno = 239

        - agno = 240

        - agno = 241

        - agno = 242

        - agno = 243

        - agno = 244

        - agno = 245

        - agno = 246

        - agno = 247

        - agno = 248

.

.

 all the way to 348....

are these problem blocks or just a way to reference the file storage tables?

----------

## njcwotx

I have to add to this....

Ok the xfs_repair completed, but my problem still remains.

I can mount the volume, its an /md# set.  /proc/mdstat says all is good but when I do an 'ls' there are no files.  the xfs repair did add a lost n found though.

how can the system tell me everything is good but see no listing of files.

----------

